

The 5 Best Geeky Kickstarter Products Released In 2013  - apl002
http://crowddistrict.com/five-best-geeky-kickstarter-products-2013/

======
NickWarner775
This is a great list. Spot On

~~~
karangoeluw
Yeah. I was expecting Pebble to be on the list.

